# Anyone had karyotyping tests done in Northern Ireland?



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone has had karyotyping tests done in Northern Ireland?  I need to get them done and don't want to have to go over to London or down to Dublin to have them done.

Any info would be great!

Good luck and best wishes to you all - whatever stage of your journey you are on.

Leah


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Leah,

I've noticed you've not had any replies here. Have you tried posting on the immunology board? Here's the link for it. There maybe ladies who know the best places to go that don't post on the Ireland board. I hope you get some answers hun 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Bunny xxx


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Cheers Bunny,

I'll post over there.

Thanks,

Leah


----------

